
Are You Underpaid? U.S. Firms Reveal How Much They Pay Workers - helloworld
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/money/are-you-underpaid-us-firms-reveal-how-much-they-pay-workers/ar-BBK6w1r
======
sidlls
The answer for almost anyone who is not an executive or at least senior
management is "almost certainly," the disclosures described in the article
notwithstanding.

Even software developers are generally not paid as well as they could or
should be in many cases, especially at some large and well known firms.

